# HELP ADVICE NEEDED: Desperatly want to rehome a cockatiel or parrot in hull area



## Becci-in-Hull (Jun 20, 2009)

Can anyone point me in another direction as Im really not having much success in trying to find a hand tamed feathery friend to join our family 

We live in hull and Ive contacted bird rescue, parrot rescue, various bird and parrot forums, breeders, local adverts, etc with no luck. I really do not want to purchase one from the pet store because I would prefare to re-home an older bird as they dont have the puppy syndrome (as we call it because people see babys and think, awwww so cute then dont want them when there older!)

Just wondered if theres any places Ive missed because we just desperatly want to home one.


----------

